# Strange tense



## curius

In

'Todos aqueles que acompanharam o debate saberão que estou a referir-me, entre outras coisas, aos fundamentos de exclusão'...

why is the future used in 'saberão'? It clearly refers to the present time. Since there is also a possibility aspect, should not, therefore, it be either in the present or in the conditional tense?


----------



## guihenning

Acho que, nesse caso, é por representar um conhecimento hipotético, mas provável, que o público tem.


----------



## Pan-Eslavo Brasil

Firstly, I don't know why it was used "estou referir-me", because there might be a preposition: "estou a referir-me".

But yes, my "curitibano" friend is correct: there's a meaning of possibility, but I think there may also be a meaning like this: the speaker shows some facts, but the audience doesn't have the possibility to confirme them by the moment (by researching, reading, talking to others etc.). So, the speaker gives the audience the possibility (and s/he even expects it will do so) to confirme the facts after the event. This may be the reason why s/he uses the future tense: the audience gets the facts by now, and later it will confirme their reality.

So, the audience doesn't "sabe" (e.g. the truth) by now, but later, confirming the facts, it "saberá" ("saberão")


----------



## Ari RT

The small prints suggest that there has been a debate in the past, that is, previous to this moment at which the conversation occurs. 
A second option is: they are talking about a debate that is still on course. In this case, we need to understand "all who have been following the debate (from the beginning / so far)"... "Followed" is a simplified (although not exact) way of saying the long "have been following", as much as "acompanharam" is coloquial for "têm acompanhado".
Either way:
At this very moment, someone is speaking (estou a referir-me - present). He/she is saying that all who (in the past) followed the debate are about to understand (immediate future) that he/she is (now) talking about the basis...
It's like when you say in English: So you've cooked pasta? You'll be glad to know that I love pasta!

Yes, "saberão" could well be "sabem" (present). The speaker pushes it to the future to emphasize that only the ones (who followed etc) will (be able to) understand. It's an implicit exclusion.

Conditional doesn't fit here, except if the speaker wanted to say that, since no one attended to the previous meeting, nobody will ever be able to understand. Now: "only those who attended WOULD understand" (todos aqueles que acompanharam o debate SABERIAM). You absentees would not. This is clearly not what the phrase means.

Regards!


----------



## Carfer

O futuro '_saberão_' exprime uma suposição. É um valor que este tempo verbal frequentemente tem. O futuro não se reporta apenas a factos posteriores, mas também a factos actuais prováveis (no caso, que os acompanhantes deverão saber), duvidosos ou supostos e pode exprimir igualmente desejo. No caso, o acompanhamento é um acontecimento passado, já decorrido, ou seja, o debate com boa probabilidade já terminou.


----------



## Ari RT

Sim, pode ser. Pode ser até mesmo um desejo do falante de que os acompanhantes venham a saber, caso em que caberia talvez um subjuntivo em sua substituição.
É bem por isso que o forum pede que se inclua nas consultas um bom naco de contexto. A frase isolada, como vimos, nos permitiu uma certa liberdade para entendê-la de umas tantas formas diferentes, a depender de quem lê. E todas elas válidas.
De todas as formas, em algum dos posts acima estará (olha o futuro aí, gente!) a resposta de que necessita curius. 
Missão cumprida.


----------



## curius

Sorry folks, this was pasted from elsewhere. I added the missing 'a' now.

The context of this phrase is a live television debate, therefore the speaker is communicating with the audience real-time. The speaker is saying, or please assume so for the sake of this argument, that if the viewer followed the debate then they know, right at that moment, what he is in fact referring to.

Now, like you said, the present would not do because there is an element of possibility - some in the audience might have followed the debate but are idiot, forgetful, etc. My question is: is it correct to use the future in these occasions? Since the modifier is possibility, shouldn't  we then use the possibility verbs? Perhaps like:

 'Todos aqueles que acompanharam o debate podem saber que estou a referir-me, entre outras coisas, aos fundamentos de exclusão'...

And leave the future alone for... well, the future?


----------



## curius

Ari RT said:


> De todas as formas, em algum dos posts acima estará (olha o futuro aí, gente!) a resposta de que necessita curius.



Thanks Ari, for perfectly replicating the issue.
I would guess that this usage is widespread. But is it the best? (For consistency sake.)

Could it not be: 'em algum dos posts acima pode estar [...] a resposta'? Otherwise how do you make the distinction when you want to use the future proper?


----------



## guihenning

curius said:


> Could it not be: 'em algum dos posts acima pode estar [...] a resposta'? Otherwise how do you make the distinction when you want to use the future proper?


Poderia sim. Mas o uso do futuro _garante_ que _haverá_ uma resposta certa. Veja: depois de várias pessoas preencherem as possíveis lacunas e darmos o pitaco acerca da sua pergunta, *é certo* que em um dos casos haveria a resposta para a sua dúvida. Por ser certo é que se usou o futuro.
«pode estar a resposta» exprime quase a mesma ideia, mas não exprime com tanta certeza quanto o futuro. Acho eu.



Carfer said:


> É um valor que este tempo verbal frequentemente tem. O futuro não se reporta apenas a factos posteriores, mas também a factos actuais prováveis


----------



## Ari RT

Isso!
Eu quis dizer "haverá de estar a resposta". Significa "confio em que estará a resposta".
Assim como a frase referida por curius talvez saísse "se o ouvinte houver acompanhado este debate, então haverá de saber..." se buscássemos o tempo verbal estritamente correto para o sentido que ele aponta.
Em todos os casos, os tempos compostos foram "simplificados" e talvez esteja aí a origem da dúvida. "Os que houverem acompanhado não é exatamente o mesmo que "os que acompanharam". Assim como "saberão" não é exatamente o mesmo que "haverão de saber". No entanto, são aproximações perfeitamente válidas para a linguagem falada.

Se poderia usar o presente? Sim, "os que houverem acompanhado hão de saber". Mas essa construção soa a optativa, assim como "todos ... podem saber". Aqui na minha província se entenderia isso como: "saibam todos ... que estou a referir-me...".

Enfim, no português falado, ao menos no Brasil, a construção "todos... saberão" seria aceita sem ressalvas, mesmo na língua escrita.


----------



## Carfer

O conjuntivo seria neste caso uma alternativa para o futuro: '_os que acompanharam este debate talvez saibam_'. O presente também poderia ser usado desde que acompanhado de um termo ou expressão que acrescente o elemento de suposição: '_os que acompanharam este debate certamente/com certeza/ sabem_' (ao contrário do que parece indicar, '_com certeza'_ e '_certamente_' não expressam nesta frase uma certeza absoluta, mas apenas um grau de probabilidade elevado). E há, como quase sempre, outras maneiras de o dizer sem recorrer ao futuro: '_os que acompanharam atentamente este debate sabem_'. 
O uso do futuro nestas situações é comum em Portugal, mais na língua escrita do que na falada e certamente mais na língua cuidada do que na coloquial. Ocorre também noutras línguas românicas e talvez fosse bom lembrar que o valor dos tempos verbais nem sempre é aquele que o nome sugere. Basta recordar, por exemplo e ao invés do caso em apreço, que o presente tem frequentemente o sentido de futuro. A construção em causa não tem pois, para nós, nada de estranho.



Ari RT said:


> Assim como "saberão" não é exatamente o mesmo que "haverão de saber".



Eu diria que neste caso é, Ari. Ambas as formas comportam o mesmo sentido de '_devem saber_' ('_dever_' aqui na acepção de '_ser provável_', não na de ser obrigatório ou imperativo)


----------



## curius

I am more curious about the 'língua cuidada' than colloquials which vary immensely.

I think the responses in this thread underline the issue. Using the future in this way makes the sentence ambiguous. Just look at the discussion on the two examples here, even after context is given.

Present with element of possibility:
'os que acompanharam atentamente este debate saberão'

Future proper:
'os que acompanharam atentamente este debate saberão'



Carfer said:


> Ambas as formas comportam o mesmo sentido de '_devem saber_' ('_dever_' aqui na acepção de '_ser provável_', não na de ser obrigatório ou imperativo)



But if 'devem saber' correctly captures the meaning, is it not 'devem saber' a form more 'cuidada' of saying it?


----------



## guihenning

curius said:


> But if 'devem saber' correctly captures the meaning, is it not 'devem saber' a form more 'cuidada' of saying it?



No, I don't think so. We won't find anywhere, I'm pretty sure, a Grammar which forbids the use of the future in this sense. Exactly because it is possible, not only written and colloquially but also either in Brazil or Portugal.
I don't think the sentence is any ambiguous, once it has some component that made us, natives, detect a strong possibility rather than just a simple future.
I would say «devem saber» is a possibility while «saberão», in the sentence you presented, is a very strong possibility, if not being said for sure.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> No, I don't think so. We won't find anywhere, I'm pretty sure, a Grammar which forbids the use of the future in this sense. Exactly because it is possible, not only written and colloquially but also either in Brazil or Portugal.
> I don't think the sentence is any ambiguous, once it has some component that made us, natives, detect a strong possibility rather than just a simple future.
> I would say «devem saber» is a possibility while «saberão», in the sentence you presented, is a very strong possibility, if not being said for sure.



I agree, except that if it actually means 'for sure' instead of 'a strong possibility' then the present would have been a better choice. However it can also be a polite or rhetorical way of saying. There may be no shade of a doubt in the authors mind but people avoid saying things categorically quite often or use other tenses for rhetorical effects ('_Haverá alguém que não saiba que...?_' meaning everyone knows that..., for instance). That's where the future comes in handy. Same happens with the conditional or the imperfect tenses for polite requests ('_Gostaria /Gostava de saber se..._'.


----------



## Ari RT

Entendo a contrariedade de curius. Eu mesmo sempre tive grande dificuldade em aceitar que os espanhóis usem a palavra "sospechoso" para significar "suspeito" (o objeto da suspeição) e não "suspicaz" (o agente que suspeita). Mas é assim, por muito que me contrarie.
E assim são as línguas, conjuntos de símbolos previamente acordados, agrupados sob regras mutuamente aceitas, que nem sempre mantêm coerência sequer interna, muito menos com outras línguas. Mas tudo, coerente ou não, tem seu significado. Pior: quanto mais desviada do óbvio "esperado" for a construção, mais rica de significados será. Quanto mais "matematicamente precisa" for a sintaxe, menos informação carregará. A densidade de informações está no que não se espera. Um "u" depois de um "q" não vale nada em termos de informação, é obrigatório.
Seja bem vindo à "última flor do Lácio, inculta e bela". Sua origem no latim vulgar nos permite certa "amplitude" na leitura dos significados a partir de significantes tão vários como imprecisos. Isso é parte da beleza da língua. Eu seria uma pessoa muito diferente se tivesse o alemão como língua-mãe.

Em tempo, observe o uso do futuro no trecho entre as palavras pior (4a linha) e carregará (5a linha).


----------



## curius

Uau.
Ari.
I'm lost for words.
Your post feels like poetry.
Yes, you did speak my mind. I fear that western languages have been losing consistency and logic for a long, long time. I also suspect that periodically, writers and other luminaries have tried to stem the tide and failed.
I can see what one gains in having a more malleable, flexible language.
I think it is less obvious what one stands to lose.
I am not so sure about 'Quanto mais "matematicamente precisa" for a sintaxe, menos informação carregará'. It is hard for me to put down in words but it might work like your computer screen. You would want that the communication between the screen and the motherboard to be as logic and consistent as it is humanly possible. It does not matter if the protocol is rigid and boring. It is the image on the screen that is ultimately important. And it is this image that can be as illogic and fantastic as one wishes.


----------



## guihenning

I guess consistency here is quite arbitrary. Again, about the future, I think it's just natural and works flawlessly. And it's old and stable. Usually what Brazil and Portugal share identically is more than 200 years old and so far so good. We keep using the future and it works.
And particularly I think Portuguese is quite consistent. I'm crazy about it. I speak English and a little bit of French and all I can say is we are pretty much consistent and amazing.


----------



## curius

I second that. English in this sense is the usual creole, reduced to the barest of the bare. Spanish and French seem to keep rearranging tenses in order to be 'fresh' and to 'evolve'.  I hope some good singers would spring up and make Portuguese songs with lots of subjunctive imperfects or plus preterites. Now how cool would that be?


----------



## guihenning

I get your point, but I don't think Portuguese misses at all subjunctive, it is everywhere in every possible place. Just as much, and if not more, as in Spanish. French is also known for replacing the subjunctive with imperfect whenever it's possible. Not our case. And the preterites are abundant. Maybe the problem is in the singers rather than in the language?


----------



## curius

In regard to Portuguese this is not my experience. Just to pick two examples, the indicative imperfect and conditional present (or future of the preterite) are frequently very similar with the latter requiring one more syllable. So, many people just go for the imperfect for both tenses. The pluperfect is virtually dead. I don't think I ever heard someone without plenty of wrinkles using it. But I have not been paying attention to that lately. Does this reflect your experience or not?

Yes, surely the singers. The language is there, waiting to be sung.


----------



## guihenning

curius said:


> So, many people just go for the imperfect for both tenses.


No. This happens particularly with the verb 'querer', because 'quereria' isn't the best sounding word. (_I guess because it has two followed flaps_) But for many people the problem is solved by replacing 'querer' for 'gostar' «_Gostaria de dois chás, por favor_» in place of «_Quereria dois…_». This usage is different in Portugal, there the imperfect has preference in such sentences. «_Gostava que me ajudassem_» But in other cases the two tenses ARE NOT interchangeable. Tendency to use the imperfect is something that happens to other romance language as well; see French…



curius said:


> Does this reflect your experience or not?


Partially. The pluperfect (I think only Portuguese has that 'condensed' form) is dead in oral language in Brazil, but it's rare to not find it in newspapers. And I'm not talking about literature, but the newspaper that everyone reads. It's not _that that_ common, but it's still more popular in Brazil than mesoclisis, for instance.



curius said:


> The language is there, waiting to be sung.


_Bien sûr! _In ordinary daily life every speaker is capable, for example, of using the conditional and the various tenses for subjunctive. Even children older than 10 years can use it with all its complexity, so we both agree that the problem are the singers.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> The pluperfect (I think only Portuguese has that 'condensed' form) is dead in oral language in Brazil, but it's rare to not find it in newspapers.


Tomara que não.


----------



## curius

machadinho said:


> Tomara que não.



Uops, there is a candidate for a singer already.


----------



## machadinho

curius said:


> Uops, there is a candidate for a singer already.


Quem me dera!


----------



## curius

Yup, we have a live one here!


----------



## machadinho

curius said:


> Yup, we have a live one here!


Pudera fosse!  Agora sério: o pretérito mais que perfeito não morreu. Para começar, propriamente falando, ele está "vivinho da Silva" nas formas compostas (eu *tinha falado* com ela antes), que são infinitas. Segundo, pelo menos tomara e quem me dera não causam o menor estranhamento nos falantes. Usa-se o tempo todo, gente jovem inclusive, e nos contextos os mais informais possíveis. Na escrita as demais formas aparecem mais. Tomara que não sumam, pois, se usadas com moderação, ficam elegantes nos lugares certos.


----------



## guihenning

Foi o que eu quis dizer. Que as formas não compostas, que só nós temos,  é que basicamente inexistem na oralidade. Tirando em expressões-chavão. 
_Tomara! 
Quem me dera!..._


----------



## mexerica feliz

guihenning said:


> Foi o que eu quis dizer. Que as formas não compostas, que só nós temos,  é que basicamente inexistem na oralidade. Tirando em expressões-chavão.
> _Tomara!
> Quem me dera!..._



Pudera!
Quisera + subjuntivo


----------



## mexerica feliz

machadinho said:


> Pudera fosse!  Agora sério: o pretérito mais que perfeito não morreu. Para começar, propriamente falando, ele está "vivinho da Silva" nas formas compostas (eu *tinha falado* com ela antes).


Eu já havia dito isso antes.


----------

